# The Wonderful World of Print Servers!



## OmegaMan (Jun 5, 2004)

I recently bought a usb to ethernet print server from Hawking Technology (HPS1U), so that I can share my new laser printer on my home network.

Oh the joy of setting it up on mac os x 10.3.4, with no documentation listed on Hawking's website, their pdf manual or website!

After quite a few hours trying to figure this thing, I emailed them.  They actually responded with the precise directions.

I'll post it here, so others can use it for future reference (peecee and Mac instructions)...

For windows xp;
- Click start >program>PrintServer Utility>
- under print utility, open the print server configuration program,
- click ip cfg tab, select manual, enter the ip address(like 192.168.1.202),
gateway(192.168.1.1.), and subnet mask(255.255.255.0) <<< IP Address is depend on your router,
(This ip address is depend on linksys router, if you have Dlink or Netgear router, you may need assign difference ip address)
-First, install our printer Driver as a local printer on lpt1.
- Next, go to printer properties (right click the icon of the printer select properties)
- On Win2000/XP, Click  "port" tab, there is "add port"  Click on that and choose "Standard tcp/ip port" click "new port"
- click next, enter the ip address like 192.168.1.202
- change the port name to printer model like HP2210
- click next, select custom, click setting tab,
- check LPR, Queue name enter: lpt1, click OK,
- click next, click finish, click close, click apply,
- Done.

For Mac computers;
1) Install Mac printer drivers
      o On the Mac, insert the installer CD and install drivers
      o grab Hawking PDF docs to Mac also
      o Note, this standard setup will fail to add this networked printer
         in MacOS X. You must install GIMP print.
2) Install and config GIMP Print
       o http://gimp-print.sourceforge.net/MacOSX.php3
       o get Gimp-Print
       o get ESP Ghostscript
(If you have Mac os 10.3, You don't need to install ESP Ghostscript)
       o install ESP Ghostscript
       o install GIMP Print
       o open "Applications:Utilitiesrint Center"
       o click 'Add' (to add a new printer)
       o select 'IP Printing' from the upper pop-down
(If you have Mac os 10.3, make sure select LPD/LPR. You don't need to
install ESP Ghostscript)
        o enter print server ip address in 'Printer Address(192.168.1.202)'
(Make sure the 192.168.1.202 ip address is assign on the print server, if
you have linksys router; If you have other router, use the ip range match other router)
        o deselect 'Use default queue on server'
        o enter 'lpt1' as 'Queue Name'
        o Select 'printer' from 'Printer Model'
        o If you have HP printer, Select HP series, CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.2.5'
          from 'Model Name' (The driver was recommended as the what 
          driver in a note on the Gimp-Print site 'Supported Printers' 
        o click the 'Add' button
        o Done. Name of printer will be 'lpt1 on 192.168.1.202'

Perhaps someone may benefit from this post!  Now, all i have to do, is get this thing to work myself!


----------



## btoth (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like the hassle I had to go through to get my HP working on the Linksys print server.  With Windows it's basically plug-n-play, yet on the Mac I had to go through the Gimp-print setup.  And unfortunately, on top of that, the Unix drivers for my HP 722c were screwed up so I had to track down a mailing list archive that showed how to edit them by hand.   Now, my HP 722c is not designed to work with OS X, so I'll let my extra troubles slide, but even my new Canon S900 will not work easily on a network because I can't use my OS X printer drivers for a network printer and there are no proper Unix drivers for that model.

Apple has definitely got to do something about their network printer support.  It's ridiculous to not be able to use native OS X drivers for networked printers.


----------

